
Disney+ launches on November 12 for $6.99/mo, plus new Marvel, Star Wars series - Deinos
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2019/04/we-now-know-what-disney-will-look-like-plus-a-few-new-exclusive-series/
======
gigatexal
At that price point I will subscribe just to keep up with marvel and Star
Wars.

~~~
Deinos
Agreed. I assumed they would be at $12+... was wise to get in well below
Netflix, et. al. Will see how long that price lasts, however...

